# New Fursona



## Shadowprints (Mar 17, 2019)

I've been working on a new fursona to use, my old one is very old and I kinda wanted something more fresh.

This one is a Furred Dragon, I have a back view too but I didn't finish it yet. I was wondering if anyone would have any suggestions on how to improve this character?
His name is Titan, (May change?) and he's basically just a Furred dragon. Any suggestions on improving are welcome, I'm kinda rusty at this.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 17, 2019)

Looks fine to me.
I personally try to add as much backstory to my characters, though.
Sometimes you can add details that relate to their past, like scars, clothing, etc.


----------



## Shadowprints (Mar 17, 2019)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Looks fine to me.
> I personally try to add as much backstory to my characters, though.
> Sometimes you can add details that relate to their past, like scars, clothing, etc.


That's a good idea, will defs look into writing a backstory, and seeing if I can come up with anything to change on top of that, thanks~


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 17, 2019)

Looks amazing! I'm only new to the fandom. I've been calling myself a furry for two weeks, so there's no way I could differentiate between the good art and the great art yet.

But to me, it looks really cool!


----------



## Shadowprints (Mar 17, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> there's no way I could differentiate between the good art and the great art yet.
> 
> But to me, it looks really cool!



Hey thanks, I appreciate it~ As long as the characters okay, I'm happy.


----------



## Tyno (Mar 17, 2019)

Oooooooh another dragon :3
*Prepares net gun*


----------



## Shadowprints (Mar 18, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Oooooooh another dragon :3
> *Prepares net gun*


N-no I'm a dog, honest!


----------



## Tyno (Mar 18, 2019)

Shadowprints said:


> N-no I'm a dog, honest!


I know you aren't.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 18, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> I know you aren't.


Do you have something against dragons, Tyno?


----------



## Tyno (Mar 18, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Do you have something against dragons, Tyno?


People characterized me as being a dragon smuggler after telling them my means to get art.


----------



## Shadowprints (Mar 18, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> I know you aren't.


I'll pay you to insist otherwise and not net gun me


----------



## Tyno (Mar 18, 2019)

Shadowprints said:


> I'll pay you to insist otherwise and not net gun me


Aww


----------



## Shadowprints (Mar 18, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> Aww


Sorry, I have allergies to nets


----------



## Tyno (Mar 19, 2019)

Oh ok :V


Shadowprints said:


> Sorry, I have allergies to nets


----------



## Jacob Bender (Mar 19, 2019)

hi guys! DJLaunchpad22 here again.
I’d like you to all meet my new fursona, dj jumpsta!




He loves hopping high through the sky like a normal kangaroo and also loves using hopper balls to hop as shown here (which he can hop just as high or higher on)
He also is the friendliest kangaroo you will meet.
The headphones around his neck are dj headphones, as he also loves to dj in nightclubs and anywhere with dj turntables
One other thing you do not know is that he has a super strong back (unlike other kangaroos) to let humans and other furries ride on him when he hops like a normal kangaroo, er without his kangaroo logo hopper balls, 
He can also bounce on his tail like tigger and bounce on any part of his body And helps people stay on and hold on tightwhen he does these tricks.
AND whenever he says “boing!” Or hops you will hear a big and bouncy Jews harp boing instead of the word!
And also like me he has a crush on the sonic lost world zeti villain Zeena.
Now for the request portion.

Can SOMEONE:
Draw him bouncing up into the sky (bouncing very high) on a giant hopper ball with a kangaroo logo on the ball
Draw him and Zeena from sonic lost world bouncing high into the sky on a giant hopper ball with a kangaroo logo on it. (Have them bounce on the same ball together not separate 
Draw yourself riding on me when I hop like a normal kangaroo 
(High kangaroo bounce)
Draw me bouncing with your furry on a hopper ball


----------

